# Need opinion on this humidor (Henry Clay)



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in the talks with a former cigar smoker who is willing to let go of his humidor for 200.00. I just got the pictures and he forgot the information on the humidor cause its been so long.

He said he placed it next to his Mac Book Pro 15in laptop so I can get an idea on how big it is.

From what I can see in the picture, its a Henry Clay. I have no clue when it comes to humidor. I was looking for a 150+ count but I think this is a bit smaller. 

Any ideas or suggestions if this is a good deal or if its even a 100+ count? I'm not trying to spend more than 300.00 on a humidor.

Thanks in advance,
Wilson


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a nice looking humidor. However, if you have 200 to 300 dollars to spend you really need to check out waxingmoon's --Ed's-- humidors here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...276708-waxing-moon-humidor-update-thread.html

They are unique works of art and very high quality, and surprisingly affordable considering what you are getting. Amazingly affordable.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I did email him a while back asking for info but I never got a response. Figured he was too busy. I'll try contacting him again.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Waxingmoon or a cooler! That's it 

Or a wineador.

Good luck in your humidor quest buddy.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Arnie said:


> That's a nice looking humidor. However, if you have 200 to 300 dollars to spend you really need to check out waxingmoon's --Ed's-- humidors here:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...276708-waxing-moon-humidor-update-thread.html
> 
> They are unique works of art and very high quality, and surprisingly affordable considering what you are getting. Amazingly affordable.


Definitely do this. If you have up to $300 to spend, spend it on Ed's work. That's the way to do it up right. A wineador strikes me as the other solid option since you can keep temperature and humidity regulated and and an air tight seal.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I emailed Ed again. Hopefully he'll get a chance to respond this time. I thought of the wineador but I don't have the space for it. Same goes for the cooler. At least with the desktop Humidor, I can just put it anywhere in the house and it'll still look good. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Henry Clay is an Altadis brand of cigars, sort of their lower end. Altadis is also somewhat famous for releasing commissioned, branded humidors as promotional items. Many are of extremely high quality, while others, not so much. If it's one of their premium commissions, it's likely of excellent quality. That's not a very large box, however and I'd be surprised if you were able to get 100 sticks in there. For $200, pass.

At $300, you're definitely in the Ed Zone. Keep trying to contact him. He's busier'n hell right now, holding down a full-time management position and furiously building humidors. I'd suggest calling him on the phone.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Don for the info. I tried researching the box and couldn't find anything on it. All I found were the cigars. The one thing I did find, a guy had the exact same box and he said it was a 200ct. But he got it off of ebay. 

I was able to get a hold of Ed via PM. He said he got my email and that he'd send me a quote tonight when he got home. I'm just happy I got through to him. I was bummed when I didn't get a response last time. So we shall see how it goes. I'm gonna tell the guy who has this humi that I'll pass on it. Even if I don't go with Ed (I doubt I'll pass on it), I still need a humi but a bigger one.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

WilsonRoa said:


> Thanks Don for the info. I tried researching the box and couldn't find anything on it. All I found were the cigars. The one thing I did find, a guy had the exact same box and he said it was a 200ct. But he got it off of ebay.
> 
> I was able to get a hold of Ed via PM. He said he got my email and that he'd send me a quote tonight when he got home. I'm just happy I got through to him. I was bummed when I didn't get a response last time. So we shall see how it goes. I'm gonna tell the guy who has this humi that I'll pass on it. Even if I don't go with Ed (I doubt I'll pass on it), I still need a humi but a bigger one.


Wilson,

Something to consider: I have one of Ed's small boxes (pics in my seasoning sticky), which he rates at 50ct (he uses the typical "corona scale"). You might consider getting one of those to smoke from and getting a cooler for backstock/resting. If I (now in 5 freakin' humi's) had it to do over again, that's what I'd do. That, or assemble a fridge.

Just sayin'


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

you want me dead by tonight don't you? lol. I'll be sure to let my wife know who to talk to when I come up with these ideas. lol. 

Seriously, I'd go the cooler or winedor route but I just don't have the room. A desktop I can just put on a table and call it a day. But a cooler on a table....yea that would get me murdered..lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, it would appear we're in the same boat. I have all my humi's on a wooden shelf in a corner of the living room. A cooler would get me evicted.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks to wifey, Im getting the humidor from Ed. My quote was way over my budget so she's helping so its part of my V-Day gift! HOLLA!!! lol

In the mean time, Rubbermaid it is. so far so good.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'm in the talks with a former cigar smoker who is willing to let go of his humidor for 200.00. I just got the pictures and he forgot the information on the humidor cause its been so long.
> 
> He said he placed it next to his Mac Book Pro 15in laptop so I can get an idea on how big it is.
> 
> ...


Try to check the bnbtobacco site they have a lot of humidors who can choose from.


----------

